
Boeing’s Fixes to 737 Max Not Likely to Get FAA Approval Until February - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeings-fixes-to-737-max-not-likely-to-get-faa-approval-until-february-11576181915
======
haecceity
Would anyone fly in a 737 max even after it gets approval?

